# Harvesting



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

Well I pulled off 7 med supers today all full and nicely capped. Left one on for the girls to keep workin on. Both hives seem to have good winter stores and the goldenrod is now blommin all over the place. I get to spend Sat extracting. 
The Girls seemed a little perturbed this afternoon when I broke out the Bee Go. Now to start bottleing and getting ready for winter!
Bee good all!


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Phil. Sounds like a nice day's work.


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

Extracted Sat. Got 15 Gal of nice golden light tasting honey, all filtered and ready to bpttle and another 5 Gal bucket of cappings and honey. still have to separate those. Gonna bottle this week and have my first batch to sell at the local Farmers Market. 
I'm excited!


----------

